# Speicherproblem mit galaxy SII



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

Ich habe ein kleines problem mit dem gerätespeicher meines smartphones
hat irgendjemand eine ahnung wo der übrige speicher (siehe Bild) ist oder wie ich das problem lösen kann, ohne ein reset?


----------



## Nemesis2k (17 Nov. 2013)

genau das richtige forum dafuer xD

ist das tel gerootet?

aber fuers erste kannst du erstmal mit 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanmaster.mguard
nachschauen ob du noch lecihten von alten apps rumliegen hast


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

ich hab das auch mal in anderen foren probiert aber da hatte sich keiner gemeldet...
Also die app hab ich installiert, aber das bringt nix...
da wird kein mb mehr frei -.-

Nein das teil ist nicht gerootet


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Nov. 2013)

Ich würde ja mal behaupten, dass ein Großteil des Speicherplatzes für das Betriebssystem, Fotos und Musik gebraucht wird.

Bei meinem S3sieht es genauso aus. 11 GB Speicher. Davon 2 GB Anwendungen, 7 GB frei und der Rest Bilder,Musik und über 1 GB sonstige Dateien. Das müssten die nächsten Punkte bei dir sein, die man nicht mehr auf dem Bild sieht.


----------



## MadMax1992 (18 Nov. 2013)

Auf dem Bild sieht man ja dass der interne Speicher in "gerätespeicher" und in "usb speicher" unterteilt ist.
Auf dem Usb speicher ist ja noch massig platz, und ich hab auch noch ne sd karte drin, auf der sind noch fast 50gb frei. Der speicher insgesamt ist also nicht das Problem...
Nur der Gerätespeicher ist so gut wie voll, und ich weiß nicht warum...
Ich habe alle möglichen Anwendungen auf die sd karte geschoben. 
Auf dem bild sieht man ja auch dass von den knapp 2 gb nur 600mb von Anwendungen belegt. Wenn der Rest Betriebssystem ist, frage ich mich wie ich die 600mb Anwendungen wegbekomme, oder was ich sonst machen kann, das ist nämlich echt nervig, da es alles verlangsamt...


----------



## FischerFan (19 Nov. 2013)

Ich habe das gleiche Gerät. Hast du mal unter Anwendungen geschaut, was genau sich dahinter so alles verbirgt und vielleicht auch mal daran gedacht, das eine oder andere zu löschen? 600mb kommt mir schon recht viel vor.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen dir einen Datei Explorer zu installieren und eher unwichtigen Kram zu verschieben. Mache ich auch hin und wieder, dazu benötigt man auch keine Root Rechte.


----------



## MadMax1992 (19 Nov. 2013)

wenn ich alle apps zusammenzähle die speicher auf dem Gerätespeicher verbrauchen, komm ich auf 300mb.
Ich habe auch alle apps die möglich sind aus dem gerätespeicher geschoben.
Es kann eigentlich nicht sein dass es an den apps liegt.
Ich hab nicht übermäßig viel davon und es kann doch nicht sein dass das betriebssystem so viel platz wegnimmt, dass der speicher in kürzester zeit leer ist


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Nov. 2013)

wirklich am besten ist es einmal alles sichern auf der karte und dann auf werkseistellungen zurücksetzen es wird vorher gefragt ob verknüpfungen mit konntakten bleiben sollen. Danach machste das wichtigste wieder drauf. Hast noch glück , meins ruft seit 2-3 wochen ständig von alleine leute aus der kontaktliste an , dass ist ein krampf​


----------



## FischerFan (20 Nov. 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> meins ruft seit 2-3 wochen ständig von alleine leute aus der kontaktliste an , dass ist ein krampf​



Stärkt aber das soziale Miteinander


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Nov. 2013)

FischerFan schrieb:


> Stärkt aber das soziale Miteinander



Vor allem Nachts um halb vier


----------

